# Sreet Photo G. in Montreal - "French City Sidewalks" Day 2



## The Dude

Funny how things turned out in Montreal - when you are behind the lens you see things differently and I didn't really have time to look at the pictures while I was there. Anywho is here last Thursday's sample and a Bikini Fashion Shoot Preview.

P.S.: Yea, there is a theme and the theme is "Babes in Motion" but hey... Between taking the picture of a babe or a guy - well, the choice is easy for me.

Enjoy!




























Free Beer! With a smile 






















































































































That was the Budweiser Girls... I have sin on my mind but will remedy that soon!



















Frontside










Backside










Remedy? Nah - this one is not big enough...













































































































Yea... well... Fitting!?


















Still have sin on my mind but that's okay cause...










I am at a Holy Place! He he he










St-Joseph Oratory, buitl by Frere Andre - who was made a Saint ... I think




























124 meters in height and it is the highest point in Montreal, at 263 meters above sea level, aside from the television broadcasting antenna...










I went to highschool there.


















































































The other good smoke meat place in Montreal



















Well - rain ruinned the rest of the shooting day ...









I didn't know Montreal still used those...

Now tomorrow's Preview below... 























































See you tomorrow!


----------



## rbt

Those are some ugly women, Dude. Have them bathed, bound, and brought to me. Just my way of helping Montreal. ;-). Another great shoot. Thanks for sharing. Cheers, Bob


----------

